# Simatic-Analyzer



## jspillma

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin am Evaluieren eines Dataloggers/Dataanalyzers für die S7/S5. 
Ich möchte min. zyklusgenaue Aufzeichnungen vornehmen; falls möglich 
jedoch sogar alle Interrupt-Signale erfassen. Die ganze Sache soll natürlich triggerfähig sein. 
Im Weiteren muss ich externe analoge und digitale Signale einlesen 
können und dies mit einer Abtastung von max. 1ms; diese Werte muss 
ich auch ohne laufende SPS einlesen können. 

Ich weiss, meine Ansprüche sind hoch; doch um vernünftig zu arbeiten, brauchts einfach sowas.... 

Ich haba momentan eine Testversion vom SPS-Analyer pro 4 hier und die kommt zumindest in die Region meiner Anforderungen. Sie ist jedoch rel. teuer, wenn ich alle Arbeitsplätze damit ausrüsten will. 

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem SPS-Analyzer pro 4? 
Was könnt ihr mir sonst noch empfehlen? Ist das Service-Lab
von Siemens brauchbar; soll ich mir das mal anschauen?

Danke für die Tipps und ich wünsch allen einen guten Start im 2004...

Gruss Jürg


----------



## Anonymous

*Messwerkzeuge für SPS*

Hallo,

ich arbeite seit 1995 mit dem SPS-Analyzer (damals noch unter DOS)
und bin sehr zufrieden (einschließlich der zyklusgenauen Messung).

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mir auch mal AutoSpy von der TU Dresden
(autospy.de) angesehen, aber der steckte damals noch arg in den
Kinderschuhen. Das dürfte sich inzwischen jedoch geändert haben.

Dann gibt es noch den ibaAnalyzer von iba-germany.com Den kenne
ich aber nur aus Fachartikeln.

Ich glaube, im letzten Jahr war im SPS-Magazin mal eine Produktüber-
sicht über solche Tools.

ServiceLab von Siemens ist eine eierlegendewollmilchsau (allein das
Handbuch füllte einen dicken Leitz-Ordner). Ein Ex-Kollege hatte das
mal, nachdem er den Analyzer bei mir gesehen hatte, hat er ServiceLab
eingemottet.

Wenn du dir AutoSpy und iba mal ansiehst, poste hier deine Eindrücke
im Vergleich zum Analyzer.  Würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir erst mal weiter!

Gruß M.


----------



## Anonymous

*Analyzer*

Hi!

Also ich muß sagen ModulAtor  hat recht, denn das Service Lab ist auf 
gut deutsch gesagt sch....!

Wir haben beide Programme und arbeiten schon lange mit dem SPS-Analyzer. Ich finde,daß Servicelab nicht im geringsten dem
SPS-Analyzer das Wasser reichen kann.

MfG
Tomtom222


----------



## jspillma

*SPS-Analyzer*

Hallo zusammen

Ergebnis:
Nach gründlicher Evaluation haben wir uns für den SPS-Analyzer
von Autem entschieden. Zusätzlich haben wir die USB-Box bestellt,
um auch analoge und digitale Signale aufzunehmen und dar-
zustellen.
Das Service-Lab kann zwar sehr viel, ist aber für Inbetriebnahmen
völlig ungeeignet (zu komplex); sehe ich eher im Laborbereich.
Ausserdem möchte ich die Notwendigkeit von 2 Tools für die zyklus-
genaue Aufzeichnung vermeiden.
IBA machte mir von der Doku und auch von der preislichen Seite
keinen guten Eindruck, weshalb ich schliesselich auf eine Evaluation
verzichtet habe.

Nun hoffe ich, dass sich der Analyzer bewährt.

Danke für Eure Tipps

Gruss Jürg


----------



## bille1806

Ich arbeite sowohl mit dem SPS Analyzer V4 von Autem als auch mit dem IBA Analyzer von IBA.
Das erfassen von Daten und das anschließende Auswerten mit dem IBA Analyzer ist einfach hervorragend, meiner Meinung so mit das beste Meßerfassungssystem was auf dem Markt ist.
Wir führen sämtliche Langzeit - bzw. Dauermessungen mit IBA durch und konnten damit sämtliche unvorhergesehenen Ausfälle erklären und darlegen.

Bille

P.S.
Das ganze läuft übrigens in einem Profilwalzwerk, schwere Spezialprofile, Blöcke >12t


----------



## SPS Markus

Hallo All,

ich arbeite seit Jahren schon mit dem SPS Analyzer von Autem. 
Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
Meistens nutze ich das Tool um Fehler zu finden die nur sporadisch auftreten.
Langzeitaufzeichnungen habe ich damit auch schon gemacht. 
(Fehleranalysen und Taktzeitmessungen über 4 Wochen)
Das Programm ist ME sehr gut aufgebaut und dadurch schnell zu bedienen.

Kann es nur weiterempfehlen


Markus


----------



## volker

SPS Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo All,
> 
> ich arbeite seit Jahren schon mit dem SPS Analyzer von Autem.
> Kann es nur weiterempfehlen
> Markus


dem kann ICH nichts hinzufügen.
ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem tool. (ich kenne den ana noch in der v1.x). den ana von iba kenne ich nicht.

  :!:  :!: :!:  :wink: 


			
				SPS Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo All,
> Kann es nur weiterempfehlen
> Markus


genau. mach mal werbung!
heute noch hab ich post von autem bekommen. du bekommst eine wärbeparmie wenn du was vermittelst. :wink:  :!:  :!:  :!:
dies gehört wohl ehr in den bereich stammtisch  8)


----------



## AndyPed

Hi,

kann jemand mal die Homepage von Autem hier hin posten ?

Thx

[Edit] hat sich erledigt  :lol: . habs einfach mit http://www.autem.de probiert. funktioniert sogar  

Ciao


----------



## Anonymous

Hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal einen FB geschrieben, der32 Bit und 6 integer Werte in einen Instanz-DB Zyklusgenau mitschreibt.
Dazu gibt es noch ein Excel Macro, womit die Daten in einer Excel Tabelle dargestellt werden können (import der S7-Quelle des Instanz DB über die Zwischenablage).
Ich kann die Dateien leider hier nicht anhängen, wem es intersiert  der kann sie per E-Mail bei mir melden
Ich würde das Tool auch ins Internet stellen, hat jemand WEB-Space dafür?

bs@scharpenlohe.de


----------



## Ralle

Schick es mir als ZIP-File, ich stell es ein.

www.sps-automatisierung.de

Ralle

[EDIT]
OK, ist angekommen, kann es aber leider erst heute Abend ins Netz stellen.
Wenn du nichts dagegen hast schreibe ich deinen Namen als Programmierer ran.

Vielen Dank, Gruß Ralle !


----------



## Ralle

:!:  :!:  :!:  :idea: So, wer den SPS-Analyzer Baustein von Bernd Schymansky mal ausprobieren will, findet ihn unter 

www.sps-automatisierung.de/Download/download.html

Um die Daten in die Excel-Tabelle zu bekommen speichert man den Datenbaustein, macht eine AWL-Quelle daraus und kopiert alle markierten Zeilen in die Zischenablage.

In der Excel-Tabelle gibt es einen Button, mit welchem man dann die Daten aus der Zwischenablage in die Tabelle übernimmt. Außerdem existiert ein Marko Diagramm. Man markiert die Spalten, die als Diagramm (binär) dargestellt werden sollen und startet das Makro. 

Viel Erfolg beim Testen, Ralle!


----------



## Anonymous

*bernds programm zur aufzeichnung von signalen...*

hallo ich hab das problem das ich immerwieder einen sporadischen fehler an einer maschine habe...
jetzt wollt ich das programm von bernd ausprobieren aber ich komm damit nicht ganz klar wo kann ich denn sagen welche eingänge oder ausgänge ich aufzeichnen möchte???
grüße auke


----------



## UW

Hallo auke,

aus dem S7-Projekt von Bernd den Fb1001 "SignalTrace" als Quelle oder Baustein in Dein Projekt und in die Steuerung kopieren und aufrufen. Zur Bearbeitung der Quelle ist SCL notwendig.
Die Eingänge des FB xxx werden mit Deinen Signalen belegt und bei einer Signalaenderung mit Zeitstempel in den beim einbinden des Fb xxx generierten Datenbaustein geschrieben.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Anonymous

*sps analyzer*

 hi

vielen dank ich werd mal versuchen ob ich die theorie in dioe praxis umsetzen kann... :lol: 

brauch ich unbedingt slc ???
wo gibt es das?
danke dir schonmal im vorraus!!!
grüße auke


----------



## Anonymous

Hallo, 

neben dem Autem gibt es auch noch folgende Produkte:

Autospy von Deltalogic: http://www.deltalogic.de

Agentpro von mhj: http://www.mhj-software.de

Sind preis- und leistungsmäßig noch nicht ganz auf der Höhe von Autem, aber ich denke wer sowas braucht solle alle drei beobachten.

Den iba kenne ich noch nicht, kann der auch S7?

Thommy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

ThomasM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> neben dem Autem gibt es auch noch folgende Produkte:
> 
> Autospy von Deltalogic: http://www.deltalogic.de



Hallo, hier der exakte Link:

http://www.deltalogic.de/test_ana/autospy/autospy.htm



			
				ThomasM schrieb:
			
		

> Den iba kenne ich noch nicht, kann der auch S7?



Ich dachte schon, dass er auch S7 kann, aber auf der 
Webseite ist dazu nichts zu finden:

http://www.iba-germany.com

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Buffi

*SPS Analyzer*

Hallo!

Ist es noch aktuell, dass der SPS Analyzer von Autem noch der Mercedes unter den Analyzern ist? Oder gibt es inzwischen Preis und Leistungsmäßig von anderen Herstellern was vergleichbares?


----------



## vierlagig

Buffi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ist es noch aktuell, dass der SPS Analyzer von Autem noch der Mercedes unter den Analyzern ist? Oder gibt es inzwischen Preis und Leistungsmäßig von anderen Herstellern was vergleichbares?



IMHO ist es der Mercedes mit Trabant-Plattform

schau dir mal AutoSpy an, vergleichbar ist da gar kein Ausdruck!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

Buffi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ist es noch aktuell, dass der SPS Analyzer von Autem noch der Mercedes unter den Analyzern ist? Oder gibt es inzwischen Preis und Leistungsmäßig von anderen Herstellern was vergleichbares?



Hallo, 

wenn es nur um S5- und  S7-Steuerungen geht, könntest Du den von 
vierlagig erwähnten autospy und erst recht den *WinPLC-Analyzer*
von MHJ mal näher anschauen.


----------



## marlob

Buffi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ist es noch aktuell, dass der SPS Analyzer von Autem noch der Mercedes unter den Analyzern ist? Oder gibt es inzwischen Preis und Leistungsmäßig von anderen Herstellern was vergleichbares?


Den analyzer von Autem würde ich nur dann kaufen, wenn ich Steuerungen verschiedener Hersteller analysieren will. Wenn du nur S5 und S7 hast, dann nimm einen der oben genannten.



vierlagig schrieb:


> IMHO ist es der Mercedes mit Trabant-Plattform
> 
> schau dir mal AutoSpy an, vergleichbar ist da gar kein Ausdruck!


Hast du schon mit dem Analyzer von Autem gearbeitet, oder warum diese Meinung. Ich bin da ganz zufrieden mit. Aber ich brauche den auch, weil wir zig verschiedene Steuerungen programmieren.


----------



## vierlagig

marlob schrieb:


> Hast du schon mit dem Analyzer von Autem gearbeitet, oder warum diese Meinung. Ich bin da ganz zufrieden mit. Aber ich brauche den auch, weil wir zig verschiedene Steuerungen programmieren.



ja, ich muß fast täglich damit arbeiten und wundere mich immer wieder über die schlechte auswertbarkeit und druckfunktionalität und anlage von aufzuzeichnenden daten und und und ... hab die demo von autospy getestet - klassenunterschied und wenn ich die preise so sehe ... 

AUTEMs analyzer hat IMHO wirklich nur den vorteil der vielen treiber


----------



## marlob

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, ich muß fast täglich damit arbeiten und wundere mich immer wieder über die schlechte auswertbarkeit und druckfunktionalität und anlage von aufzuzeichnenden daten und und und ... hab die demo von autospy getestet - klassenunterschied und wenn ich die preise so sehe ...
> 
> AUTEMs analyzer hat IMHO wirklich nur den vorteil der vielen treiber


Ja, die Preise sind schon fast unverschämt gegenüber den anderen Herstellern, aber Autem ist nun mal der einzige, den ich kenne, der Treiber für mehrere Steuerungen mitbringt. Den Autospy kenne ich nicht, werde ich mal testen.
Ich habe Autem schon mehrmals eine Mail zukommen lassen, in der ich Verbesserungswünsche und Fehler aufgelistet habe. Die Fehler, hauptsächlich bei Rockwellsteuerungen, haben sie netterweise beseitigt. Aber vom Rest. Naja.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

Nachtrag: Für die S7 gibt es auch noch den *ibaPDA-S7-Analyzer* ...


----------



## Buffi

Habe mir nun den WinPLC Analayzer auf mein Notebook geladen. Dieser soll in der Demo Version 30sec. lang aufzeichnen. Das tut er aber nicht. 
Steuerung: s5 Siemens 101u an com1, 
Bekomme keine Schnittstelle, die SPS Anbindung geht aber. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Gruß Buffi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

Buffi schrieb:


> Habe mir nun den WinPLC Analayzer auf mein Notebook geladen. Dieser soll in der Demo Version 30sec. lang aufzeichnen. Das tut er aber nicht.
> Steuerung: s5 Siemens 101u an com1,
> Bekomme keine Schnittstelle, die SPS Anbindung geht aber. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
> Gruß Buffi



Hallo,

kann ich leider nicht sagen, Mail an info@mhj.de sollte weiterhelfen.


----------

